# Extended Warranty



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering what people think of the Extended Warranty Nissan offer? My 2007 Z33 has 70kms on it and I probably drive about 12k kms per year, so was thinking of getting extended warranty for 2 years.

Is it worth it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not through nissan, it's through an outside company.

read the fine print, those extended warranties are usually totally bogus.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Security plus gold usually cover everything up to 100K


----------



## Sailorguy (Oct 21, 2009)

blo333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering what people think of the Extended Warranty Nissan offer? My 2007 Z33 has 70kms on it and I probably drive about 12k kms per year, so was thinking of getting extended warranty for 2 years.
> 
> Is it worth it?


Don't bother getting the warranty. I reported a problem to my dealer, within the basic warranty period. The problem was an acknowledged Nissan manufacturing defect (rust on rear hatch handle on Nissan X-Trails and Pathfinders). I wasn't able to get coverage under the basic warranty, nor under the extended warranty (which is still in effect). While I love the Nissan products (I have a 2002 Maxima and a 2005 X-Trail, both bought new), I am thoroughly disenchanted with Nissan Canada's warranty service.
If you want to learn more about my issue, look at my thread: Do a search of this website for my username (Sailorguy) to find the thread.
Good luck!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

extended warranties, as I said, are usually NOT through nissan but through outside vendors, and those warranties USUALLY are complete garbage.


----------



## Sailorguy (Oct 21, 2009)

*Nissan warranty vs extended warranty*

Yes, but note that I originally reported the problem with my vehicle during the basic warranty period. Ultimately, neither the Nissan warranty nor the extended warranty helped me. Bottom line, I say be wary of ALL "warranties"....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rust is part of hte corrosion warranty. IF they weren't covering that, they needed to give you a valid reason.


----------



## Sailorguy (Oct 21, 2009)

*Logical thinking*

I like your logical thinking, but, unfortunately, Nissan Canada does not seem to think logically! If you would like to know the specifics regarding my warranty woes, please look at my thread, entitled "Nissan Canada warranty management – Is Nissan Canada treating me fairly?", which I originally posted on November 13th of last year. If you have trouble finding it, try doing a search of this website for my username (Sailorguy) to find the thread.


----------

